# DD M2a Vs AQ2200D 1000$ VS. 500$ your choice



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi guy im looking to buy DD M2a cost me around 1000$ and i look around To find AudioQue AQ2200D is an exact amp For 500$ the only Diffrence is that the DD m2a can play at 11.9 Volt and cost 500 more. SO my question is Witch amp better? here the Vid (YouTube - ‪Amps guts aq2200d vs dd m2a‬‏) the email that i send to the sale person at AQ audio and here he or she had to answer me.

Re: DD M2a VS. AQ2200D Amplifier
From:	Audioque Sales Dept <[email protected]>

To:	Huhu Haha <[email protected]>	
They are very different, the DD amp is designed to make it's power at lower voltage then the AQ amp. The boards look similar but the designs are quite different. Both amps are built with the best parts and production methods available.

On Thu, Jun 30, 2011 at 6:56 PM, Huhu Haha <[email protected]> wrote:

Can you tell me what is the major difference between them two amp beside DD M2a can play 11.9 volt and cost 1000 vs. AQ2200D amplifier cost 500$ that had same internal parts more capacitor. It is mean AQ2200D is the same amp but cheaper parts? please be honest i dont mind buying DD or AQ2200D amp but why pay 500 more when i can get the same amp right? thanks you...

BTW the two companies are the same Address in OK


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

I don't know why it costs twice as much other then the name and the design is a little better (rated and performs at lower voltage which is what the amp will most likely see)

Both amps are made in the same plant in korea, same quality parts, simply a different way of getting to the goal. At least that's what I've heard.

I own 2 aq1200d's (used them strapped and right now 1 at 2ohms) and my brother owns an aq1200d. Incredible amps for what they cost!


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

I mean i have no problem of buying AN AQ or DD but why Pay an Extra 500 Buck for the same amp!


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

DD m2a = 2300 watt rated

Aq2200d = 2200 watt rated

The subs are a different story as the AQ product for the HD series is from china but the amps are both from korea so the design is going to be the same OR at the least - very similar.

I'd get the AQ, as they have proven to me that they can produce an amazing product to $$$ ratio.

I have owned just about everything from DD and audioque except DD amps. 

(that includes a 3510, 3515, 2 9515's, aq sdc12, aq hdc3-12, 3 aq 1200d's)


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good to know of the Info that you guy given... Yea i might order the AQ2200D to run my two 12" DD 1500 at two ohm. IF you have not see the compare of the two amp here the link to that VID http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1GkMn0ZfEk


----------



## disturbed471985 (Jun 14, 2010)

Apples to oranges guys. The m2a can run at .25ohm daily the aq cannot. The DD will keep on kicking even with voltage as low as 10v the aq will go into protect well before then. The m2a is meant to be run at low loads at .025 - .5ohm the m2a's do some serious power and really come to life down low. I would take a m2a over an 2200 any day and anyone that does some simple research would also choose the m2a. FYI I run a aq2200 and love it but it does not like low voltage and does not really perform very well at low loads daily. Yes, I know u can run a 2200 at.5ohm but after rise amps prob seeing well above a 1.5ohm load. The 2200 will not run for much longer then a burp on a tru .5ohm load. Plus the difference in power it produces in .5 is not a massive difference then what it produces at 1ohm. The DD is the total opposite the lower the load the more she smiles check out some bench test on soundpressure on the m2a the difference in power it produces at 1ohm vs .5ohm just seems impossible. I run aq because I can’t afford DD no reason to lie. Yes, same build house but totally different parts DD spares no expense AQ has to go with lesser components to keep the price down. Cadence uses the same build house and the same board’s only difference is the parts they use and the badge on the top.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

disturbed471985 said:


> Apples to oranges guys. The m2a can run at .25ohm daily the aq cannot. The DD will keep on kicking even with voltage as low as 10v the aq will go into protect well before then. The m2a is meant to be run at low loads at .025 - .5ohm the m2a's do some serious power and really come to life down low. I would take a m2a over an 2200 any day and anyone that does some simple research would also choose the m2a. FYI I run a aq2200 and love it but it does not like low voltage and does not really perform very well at low loads daily. Yes, I know u can run a 2200 at.5ohm but after rise amps prob seeing well above a 1.5ohm load. The 2200 will not run for much longer then a burp on a tru .5ohm load. Plus the difference in power it produces in .5 is not a massive difference then what it produces at 1ohm. The DD is the total opposite the lower the load the more she smiles check out some bench test on soundpressure on the m2a the difference in power it produces at 1ohm vs .5ohm just seems impossible. I run aq because I can’t afford DD no reason to lie. Yes, same build house but totally different parts DD spares no expense AQ has to go with lesser components to keep the price down. Cadence uses the same build house and the same board’s only difference is the parts they use and the badge on the top.


Thank for the info... im glad to hear all that but i end up buying M3A! :laugh:


----------

